# Property manager



## Cosmas1

Hello,

I am looking for a word or phrase for the Greek equivalent of "property manager". 

Not real estate agent (someone who buys and sells property) but the person who manages investment real estate, collects the rent, takes care of repairs when necessary. 

Would it be "                διαχειριστης"?

Thank you.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Cosmas1!

What about *διαχειριστής ακινήτων*?


----------



## Cosmas1

What exactly does "διαχειριστης" mean. I know that it is also used for the president of the condominium board in Greek apartment buildings. For example, we have one in our building in Athens.

Thanks.


----------



## elineo

He is the responsible of the building. He keeps it clean, pays the bills etc


----------



## Cosmas1

Right.  What I'm looking for is not a person who lives in the building and works in it, but works for the person who owns a building and shows it when vacancies open up and also arranges for repairs when they are necessary.  Property manager rather than superintendent (= διαχειριστης.)

I wonder if anyone has any ideas on this?

Thank you.


----------



## elineo

It looks difficult to provide a specific greek word for it, because it´s not a permanent job in Greece. _Representative εκπρόσωπος_ would work, perhaps _responsible υπεύθυνος_ too. However i have to admit that _διαχειριστής_ can be used too because it contains both the above meanings, responsible and representative.


----------



## Cosmas1

So one could say "ο εκπρὀσωπος μου στην Ελλἀδα θα σας βοηθειση". Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Cosmas1 said:


> So one could say "ο εκπρὀσωπος μου στην Ελλἀδα θα σας βοηθειση". Sounds good. Thank you.


Yep. You reversed ει and η in _βοηθήσει_ though.


----------

